# [SOLVED] Connecting a d-link dir-655 to a telsey cpl4



## potmos (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi
I have a 10mbit fiber connected through a telsey cpl4. My isp has a web interface as the only way to change settings on the telsey, and wont give out the password for it. The lacking nat setings on the web interface, and the lousy wifi on the telsey, made me buy a d-link dir-655.
Im not able to put the telsey in bridge, only set it dmz.
After, connecting the lan port on the telsey to the wan on the d-link, and configuring all the Nat tables to my liking on the d-link it still dont work...
The problem as I see it is that the telsey will only set dmz to a ip on the same subnet, but if I put the d-link on the same subnet I only get this error:


> The addressing of the Internet side learnt thru DHCP conflicts with the addressing selected for the LAN side. Internet communications will be disabled until you have changed the LAN side addressing to resolve the problem.


If i put the d-link on a diferent subnet, it works, but the telsey doesnt forward any ports.
Any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connecting a d-link dir-655 to a telsey cpl4*

Actually, if you have DMZ capability on the Telsey box, this should work.

Configure the D-Link WAN connection as a fixed address, using the DMZ address you've assigned on the Telsey box. You obviously DO need the D-Link on a different subnet than the Telsey box, it won't work otherwise. I use my Verizon FiOS Actiontec MI424WR in exactly this configuration, and port forwarding works fine in my environment.


----------



## potmos (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Connecting a d-link dir-655 to a telsey cpl4*

It works like a charm, its all easy when you just know how. All my routings are working as they should. Thanks alot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

